# Xfinity Mobile



## peterrn (May 4, 2018)

I just learned that Comcast has became a carrier for mobile phones and is using Verizon towers successfully.
Has anyone had any dealings with this and how do you find it compared to Verizon?
If you can believe what you read, the effectiveness is the same, the cost is down and there is more to offer.


----------

